# Has anyone made a submission on the Personal Insolvency Bill?



## Brendan Burgess (22 Mar 2012)

The contributors to Askaboutmoney have a lot of knowledge and first hand experience of these issues. 

Have any of you actually made a formal submission? 

I made a presentation to the Oireactas Justice Committee which was included in their submission on the bill. 

I would strongly recommend that those of you who have views on the bill should write to the Minister for Justice as soon as possible.

Brendan


----------

